# Bedding in brooder



## lmchicklittle (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know what to do! I have 3 chicks that are about 10 days old in a box brooder with shavings on the bottom. For the first week I had cloth over the shavings. Today I took the cloth off and they are picking at the shavings again. Shavings are in their water and food in minutes. Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I use sand in the brooder. They love it! Washed sillies free construction sand. Plus I use water nipple bottles for them. You can put a black h see the water and good dishes to keep them cleaner.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I used pine shavings this year too. Shavings fill their feeders and waterers. I wish I went with the sand instead but oh well. I just keep cleaning the feeder and waterers.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Silica free not sillies. Haha


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I had sex links who ate the pine shavings and told to put down newspaper and cover it with hay


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cleaning the pine shavings from the water and food is just normal. They scratch and fling it everywhere.


----------

